# Uggg Potty Training



## havajava (May 1, 2008)

So we have had our puppy for about three weeks now, and he is doing very well-except for potty training. He was 100% paper trained when we got him home, and that lasted 2-3 days. Now he pees everywhere, and I'm not sure what to do. I take him out often, when he wakes up, eats, drinks, ect. I clean up pee messes right away with a cleaner that I think takes the smell out. He even pees on people when they pick him up!

He will pee outside a bit, then come in and pee within 5 minutes inside too. Yesterday he peed 5 times within a 5 minute period that I was checking email, and that was right after he went outside. I feel like I'm not gaining any groud here-even losing it. 

I have had other pups, but they were large breeds, and one had maybe three accidents in the house the whole time I was training him.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I can understand your frustration...our Hav puppy has been home a week and until yesterday was doing really well potty training. 
Yesterday he had 3 pee accidents! Mainly it was my fault for letting him roam free part of the day. 
It seemed like everytime I turned around he would be squatting. UGGH!
Do you keep your pup crated or in a exercise pen when he's inside? 
That makes a huge difference for my puppy...he stays in his crate when I'm busy doing stuff around the house or tethered to me on his leash when possible. 
I take him out every hour unless he's sleeping and in between if I think that he may have to go. 
When he pee's outside I say "GOOD BOY" and give him a small treat...he's learned that treats follow pee/poo and so he's excited for potty time now. 
We usually have a long play session after potty time and then go outside again before crating up. 

If he's having a really hard time I would suggest investing in some puppy pads and and exercise pen for him if you don't already have them.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree with the crate training. It was a life saver for us. I know that Cooper (and my bichon mix) would have had many more accidents then they did without the crate.
Like you, I've always had big dogs. They were all 100% trained by 3 months. Cooper was over a yr before I could even say he was 75%. He'll be 2 in a few months, and I'd say we're at ohh...90%? He still goes in a crate when we leave the house. I don't know if I'll ever be able to trust him.

Oh, and the submissive/exicitement peeing when people pick him up. Or whatever you wanna call it. Try to get that taken care of ASAP. Our Daisy is 3 and still pees when people walk in the door..even us :frusty:

I've read a lot of great advice on here with house breaking. So, maybe you'll get some good info. Good luck!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree, crate or x-pen is the way to go. Guapo has had only a handful of accidents since the day we brought him home (and it's been about 2 monsh). Thanks, Lina, for the loaner pen! We have a pee pad in the pen and one outside (because he's picky about where he poops). I think if you crate train you never get them used to a pad, but since we both work all day we want Guapo to always been able to use the pad even after he graduates from the pen.

I wish I could help with the excitement pee, but I know I've read about it in one of the other threads. I'm sure others on the forum will have more on that.

Good luck!


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

We understand. Everything was looking really good for training Stella to the piddle pad in her xpen. Then, it was as if she decided she forgot, or didn't want to, or was checking out the rules. What we found, is that we thought she was trained to the pad but that didn't make it necessarily so... in anycase we had forgotten about the treats as she had seemed to be doing so well. So, after an accident we went back to treating her when she did use the piddle pad, and so far all is good again. We've also started clicking our clickers when she does something we want her to do, followed by treats. Consistency doesn't mean you give up even when you think she understands.

We would be nutty mommas had we not had an xpen. She gets to come out of the xpen for 10 minutes of RLH and 10-5 minutes of training, and some cuddle time on the couch, and then it's back in the xpen. We do this at least 6 times a day, when she is awake.

HOWEVER, here is an xpen warning ... this afternoon we all came home from shopping, Stella was in her xpen in the family room, we were in the kitchen putting away groceries and making lunch. Suddenly, our little baby started screaming at the top of her lungs. She had tried to get out of the xpen, managed to squeeze her head through the opening she made between the two pieces, but now the metal bars started squeezing her neck and she couldn't go forward or backward. We were only steps away so the situation was resolved quickly and no harm done. But, this is a warning to *always* use both latches/clips, not just one, when using an xpen.

My heart is still beating way too fast. If we hadn't been home and had left the pen with only one latch on... <egads>


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

I hear your pain. We have had Pele' for a month now. And I have to say, that this is the first week that I feel like we are really making progress. The first week, he was just like your pup, peeing every 5 minutes. We've been very diligent and finally came up with taking him out 5, 10, 15 minutes after he eats/drinks and every 30 minutes after that. Any accidents is when we go beyond the 30 minutes. But this week, I have noticed he is able to go much longer. I am doing the crate when I am out of the house, the pen when we are home, and treats for every pee and poop. Just keep on doing what you're doing, it will get better. It is so great to finally say that!!! "It will get better!!!" eace:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Some dogs get real excited when they hear someone coming in the door -- and if you act excited to see them, then they get even more excited...and pee. Try ignoring them when you come in for a few minutes till they act calm, then pet them. Ask other that come in to ignore them for a while also. You can also teach them to "sit - stay" before you open the door for visitors and ask vistors to ignore for a few minutes. It's hard for a dog to pee while sitting.


----------



## havajava (May 1, 2008)

Great replies everyone-thanks. I am just not sure about the expen with pee pad training. I want a dog that goes outside to potty. It seems like nobody does this with Havs. I read Tom's thread about potty first, then housetraining, and I see the wisdom in that. I had a pom for 11+ years before our Hav, and she was crate trained, and went pee and poop outside about 95% of the time. I can handle that. I just don't want to be stuck using pee pads and penning up my dog forever-how long do you all usually do that?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Pee pads and the ex-pen are just for training purposes--thraining the dog and training the human. Both of my dogs go outside only now and have a doggy door, but the pee pads are to keep them from feeling like they have failed, when they were not provided the opportunity to pee outside.


----------



## havajava (May 1, 2008)

That makes total sense Cheryl. Does anyone think it's odd that he pees 45 times within 5-10 minutes? I've read here to use vinegar-does that work well?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I hope that your post does not read 45 times, but 4-5 times. I would hve your vet rule out any physical cause for this.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

havajava said:


> Great replies everyone-thanks. I am just not sure about the expen with pee pad training. I* want a dog that goes outside to potty. It seems like nobody does this with Havs*. I read Tom's thread about potty first, then housetraining, and I see the wisdom in that. I had a pom for 11+ years before our Hav, and she was crate trained, and went pee and poop outside about 95% of the time. I can handle that. I just don't want to be stuck using pee pads and penning up my dog forever-how long do you all usually do that?


We bought pee pads when Cooper was a pup. And he chewed them up. Which was fine for me, cause I honestly couldn't grasp teaching my dog to pee in the house. Ever. 
So, we went right for doing it outdoors. Honestly it was the pee thing he got pretty easy. It was the poop that he still has issues with. He'll go 2 ft away from you if he feels the need. But, he was sneaking off into the kid's rooms until a few months ago.

Oh, and I actually passed on a wonderful, little hav girl right before we got our last. Because she was pee pad trained. Didn't go outside. Dh said if he could tolerate that..we'd have cats, lol.


----------



## havajava (May 1, 2008)

Cheryl said:


> I hope that your post does not read 45 times, but 4-5 times. I would hve your vet rule out any physical cause for this.


Oh yes-oops!  4-5 times in 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

havajava said:


> Great replies everyone-thanks. I am just not sure about the expen with pee pad training. I want a dog that goes outside to potty. It seems like nobody does this with Havs. I read Tom's thread about potty first, then housetraining, and I see the wisdom in that. I had a pom for 11+ years before our Hav, and she was crate trained, and went pee and poop outside about 95% of the time. I can handle that. I just don't want to be stuck using pee pads and penning up my dog forever-how long do you all usually do that?


I just finished my first week of potty training my 4th havanse in 2 1/2 years. Seems I have a bad case of MHS..

I have never bought a pee pad. I do use what I call a puppy condo, when he can't be watched, which was my labs crate. I take Simon out as soon as he wakes up, after eating, play session and if he hasn't be out for 30-45 min. This time will expand each week, as he gets older. My method would not work for someone not home all day. I can't see away out of using the pee pad if you are at work during the day. You can't expect a puppy as small as a havanese to hold it that long. I always had big dogs before my havs and yes they are quicker to potty train, but I don't think any easier. All three of my boys have been potty trained by 6 months and a few relaspes until 7 months. But this is not uncommon, just like a kid, they get to playing and become lazy. It was quickly resolved. By the age of five months they are doing very well and ringing the bell to go out.

My boys are all trained to a door bell, which I teach them to ring at around 4-5 months of age.

Hang in there, it just last for a short time and if you stay on top of it, it will go a lot smoother.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Paige said:


> My boys are all trained to a door bell, which I teach them to ring at around 4-5 months of age.
> 
> Hang in there, it just last for a short time and if you stay on top of it, it will go a lot smoother.


Paige, You and I have similar methods. I use the ex-pen instead of the condo, but I just stay on top of it and take him out regularly to potty outside. Shamouti is 16 wks now and we just started working with the bell. Each time, I take him out I have him ring the bell and out we go! He's a good little bell ringer and at 16 wks, he can now hold it about a hour and 20-30 minutes. eace: I can't wait for when it all clicks and he rings the bell on his own for the first time. That's such a cool moment.


----------



## cawl001 (May 18, 2008)

What kind of bell are you using? and do you hang it on the door? I don't want my puppy to think everytime the bell rings i.e. me leaving for work or company leaving that he gets to go outside.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Way to go Shamouti! That's fabulous Christy.


----------



## 3girlsluvHav (Apr 11, 2008)

I def know what you are going through- we brought Murphy home at 10 w and he is now 16 weeks and it has been touch and go. It would just be so nice to have him out of his xpen for longer than 10-15 min but I just can't trust him. He is getting good at doing his business outside and knows that is what I want him to do. He was also paper trained at the breeder and wanted nothing to do with it once he got home. He's such a little bitter too- nibbles on everything and everyone. I guess we will just have to keep up with the xpen for several more months in hopes it does the trick. GL with your pup- hope we make it!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Lisa! 



cawl001 said:


> What kind of bell are you using?


I have a Goat bell that I bought at the Farm supply and have it tied with a bandana from the gate that separates off the "bird room" It's low enough that they can bump it with their nose and centrally located so I can hear it. Once they ring the bell we head right out the back door for potty time. At first they won't understand what it's for but eventually he should make the connection that ringing the bell gets the back door open. Then you get a couple weeks of constant ringing to go out and play, but just stay firm that it's a potty time ~~use the leash! They do work it all out eventually!



3girlsluvHav said:


> He's such a little bitter too- nibbles on everything and everyone. I guess we will just have to keep up with the xpen for several more months in hopes it does the trick. GL with your pup- hope we make it!


You're little one is the same age as mine and I noticed his bottom front teeth are loose. You boy is also ready to start loosing teeth and the whole teething time they will be needing extra things to chew on. It gets easier after they get their adult teeth in. My guy is chewing alot too!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

This is the door bell I use, I bought it from Amazon.

.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Paige said:


> My boys are all trained to a door bell, which I teach them to ring at around 4-5 months of age.
> .


Okay - where can I find the thread on teaching Castro how to ring a bell??


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Havajava,
have you had your puppy to the vet? If he is having to go that often he could have some sort of infection or medical problem. If that's not the case, then I would go with crate training and an ex-pen also. We haven't had a very young puppy, but our year-old hav has been tough with the housetraining. Being persistent with going outside to potty or no freedom has been working well for us. Indie has just about gotten it.
We also use a bell by the door. Dusty took months to decide to ring it on her own (she suddenly started ringing it, long after I had given up and forgotten about it); Indie caught on to ringing the bell on her own in just a few days. Now she rings to go out, and also if she wants a treat, is out of water, or just wants attention. To teach a dog to ring the bell, just pick up their paw and ring the bell, then immediately go outside for a treat. Do this several times a day as well as every time you are taking the dog outside for any reason. Havanese are smart and it really doesn't take long to teach them.


----------



## NelsongangDaughter (Jul 21, 2008)

We actually have had his experience before with a new puppy, too! What we did was used a little pen in the house, which we lured him into right before he went to the bathroom, and it worked out (kind of)well! We have also applied on pee-pee pads in the pen, too! Which applies to this, until he is fully used to the pen, have him try outside too! We are in the outside part of this, and it has worked out pretty good so far!:biggrin1:


----------



## NelsongangDaughter (Jul 21, 2008)

Havajava,

If what I last replied does not work with you, I suggest crate training. With our puppy, we have kept him in his crate for an hour, then he goes outside to go to the bathroom, and when he's done, maybe playtime for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## NelsongangDaughter (Jul 21, 2008)

I suggest Crate Training!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Pee pads and the ex-pen are just for training purposes--thraining the dog and training the human. Both of my dogs go outside only now and have a doggy door, but the pee pads are to keep them from feeling like they have failed, when they were not provided the opportunity to pee outside.


Cheryl, 
You explained that very well. 
With Casper I did not use pee pads and thought I would just get him to potty outside, but I would take him outside all the time and he still would potty in the house.

With Missy I started her in ex-pen and pee pads, and she learned to pee on pee pads in the house. As she got older and she learned to move around the house, I put a large pee pad in each level of the house. She perfers to potty outside, but 95 % of the time if she potties in the house, she uses the pee pad. And when she younger she would still look for her pee pad to potty, she has always been good about using the pads.

It was so much better this time potty training with the pee pads....I know pee pads ick, but it saves the rugs and gives me peace of mind.


----------



## Lively (Jun 9, 2007)

I started Lucy off training her to potty on Pup Grass. It really helped to get her trained fast, but now I hate cleaning the grass. It's more environmentally friendly then pee pads, but what a pain to wash. I recently took the Pup Grass away and have begun to teach her to potty outside. So far she is doing great which is not what I expected. I put the Pup Grass in the garage and use it for rainy days and will definitely use it during the cold winter months.

The only downside is now I have to put her in her crate when I am away. At first I would leave her in her pen with the pup grass but she started to dig and chew on it. I then gave her free roam to her nursery room and the kitchen. She had access to the pup grass, didn't chew on it and used it. It felt good to give her the freedom, which I have now taken away again.

I also placed a bell by the door and ring it only when we go out to potty. She hasn't tried to ring it yet! This is surprising since she has to investigate EVERYTHING in our house very thoroughly.

I hear big dogs are easier to train, but at least when our pups potty in the house it's a much smaller mess to clean 

Good luck, eventually they will get it.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I researched everything to death before we got our puppy-it was 18 years since I last owned a dog. I came across the UGODOG and I love it. It doesn't require pee pads, which are expensive and not very "green". I just put newspaper in the tray, put the grate over it and that's it. Nothing they can shred, and the paws stay clean. Poop is just picked up and flushed. Pixie is 10 weeks and goes to it now reliably. I discovered a Cheerio reward works wonders. You buy the unit and pay for nothing else afterward.


----------



## Lively (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. UGODOG looks like a great comprimise between the pup grass and pee pads. Do you have any problems with Pixie not wanting to go outside in the grass?

My aunt has a yorkshire terrier that was trained on pee pads. She had a really tough time getting him to pee outside in the yard when summer came along. I went with the pup grass for that reason.

I always have newspaper left over from the weekend. I might give UGODOG a try.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She will go outside too. I thought to take her out exclusively, then I changed my mind. She's too little to go on heartworm yet. This time of the year in Fla mosquitos are horrible, and it rains all day. It was a pain to dry her off every time. I was at first worried that I was confusing her going to outside than inside, but I think when she's older and really established going inside, she'll know it's ok to go outside too. She'll have to go outside at times anyway. She just can't signal me that she needs to go out, when she can just walk right over to the potty on her own and just go.


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Miko and Milo are using UGODOGs right now. We have two side by side. Miko is 1 years old and pretty good with going on the UGODOGs. He has no problem going outside either. We are training Milo right now and he's about 50% on average. It certainly helps to have Miko 'guide' Milo. We decided to make them go inside because Havs get sooo dirty when they play outside. Their hair picks up all the dirt and dust.


----------



## Lively (Jun 9, 2007)

I agree. Lucy hates the wet grass in the morning.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

good buddy said:


> Paige, You and I have similar methods. I use the ex-pen instead of the condo, but I just stay on top of it and take him out regularly to potty outside. Shamouti is 16 wks now and we just started working with the bell. Each time, I take him out I have him ring the bell and out we go! He's a good little bell ringer and at 16 wks, he can now hold it about a hour and 20-30 minutes. eace: I can't wait for when it all clicks and he rings the bell on his own for the first time. That's such a cool moment.


Cuba is 13 weeks ad ringing the bell to go out. About 70% of the time he goes potty and then plays. The remainder he just wants to play. Usually when that happens, we either go for a long walk or we come immediately back inside. The first time he rang the bell on his own...I was so proud! eace:


----------

